# PG, VG and Nic Quality



## Dietz (24/3/17)

Ive been trying three different brands of VG, PG and 2 different Nic brands, To me there is a difference but I want to confirm that its not just in my mind.

It there a Taste difference and Quality difference in VG, PG and Nics? and also whats the best brands to use for these?

There is a clear difference between Bought Juice Nic and DIY juice nic, the DIY is more harsh for me so its one of two things, the Juice makers know whats better or the Steep in a Store bought juice mellowed the nic out? My 3mg DIY vs a 3mg Bought juice is totally different, the DIY is stronger.

The only way to know is to ask a Juice maker, but then again i doubt that they would say as that might be part of what sets them apart?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/3/17)

As far as I know there is but one single source of nic for locally and all juice makers and DIY vendors get from them. Quality nic too. 

PG and VG is a different matter, but if it carries a pharma mark (USP/BP) it should be fine and not much of a difference then.

Of course how you store your nic and handle same could make a huge difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/17)

Andre said:


> As far as I know there is but one single source of nic for locally and all juice makers and DIY vendors get from them. Quality nic too.



There used to be only one source... not anymore. There is at least one more... Steam Masters supply nicotine these-days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> There used to be only one source... not anymore. There is at least one more... Steam Masters supply nicotine these-days.


Ah, that is good to hear, thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (26/3/17)

Here in the US there is a big difference in quality with VG and PG. So the answer that ticks all the boxes for me is a simple one... I only buy what is the highest grade verified/certified purest and cleanest available in the US (probably the world) from Nude Nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (26/3/17)

@Dietz I must agree with u I hav had to mellow out my diy to 1.5mg nicotine as the 3mg was killing my chest and throat. Very interesting question!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (27/3/17)

So who would be the supplier of the Purest Highest grade nicotine here in SA?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (27/3/17)

VG Nicotine is also wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy smoother than the PG Nic


Dietz said:


> Ive been trying three different brands of VG, PG and 2 different Nic brands, To me there is a difference but I want to confirm that its not just in my mind.
> 
> It there a Taste difference and Quality difference in VG, PG and Nics? and also whats the best brands to use for these?
> 
> ...


----------



## Brenden (17/5/17)

Andre said:


> As far as I know there is but one single source of nic for locally and all juice makers and DIY vendors get from them. Quality nic too.
> 
> PG and VG is a different matter, but if it carries a pharma mark (USP/BP) it should be fine and not much of a difference then.
> 
> Of course how you store your nic and handle same could make a huge difference.


I noticed that with myself the VG and PG must both be BP grade got 500ml each of USP and I coughed and coughed till I switched to BP


----------



## Andre (17/5/17)

Brenden said:


> I noticed that with myself the VG and PG must both be BP grade got 500ml each of USP and I coughed and coughed till I switched to BP


Strange, should not be different, BP is the British standard and USP the American standard. Mostly the same as far as I know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

